# New Lang 36"



## h2so4ca (Jul 7, 2017)

I needed a new smoker for around the house when its just me and the family. My other smokers are just a bit to big to fire 

up for what are needs are around the house. Plus I wanted something that I could add to the competition gear when I needed it. 

So I picked up a new Lang 36" 













IMG_2909.JPG



__ h2so4ca
__ Jul 7, 2017






It was delivered by Fedex Freight and they did a great job. Not a scratch on it. 













IMG_2912.JPG



__ h2so4ca
__ Jul 7, 2017






Here she is in all her glory. 













IMG_2913.JPG



__ h2so4ca
__ Jul 7, 2017






Plenty of room in the fire box. 













IMG_2914.JPG



__ h2so4ca
__ Jul 7, 2017






And running a seasoning smoke. 













FullSizeRender-33.jpg



__ h2so4ca
__ Jul 7, 2017






And a day later its first test. She runs just like my other one and produces some amazing 

food.


----------



## lancep (Jul 7, 2017)

Congratulations on your new smoker! And some nice looking meat too!!


----------



## lemans (Jul 7, 2017)

I want it!!!


----------



## griz400 (Jul 7, 2017)

that is a nice set up ...should last a long time ...especially in Seattle .. we BBQ year round here


----------



## h2so4ca (Jul 7, 2017)

So do I. In Seattle we have this thing called the covered patio. So I'll be out there all year long.


----------



## lancep (Jul 7, 2017)

My BBQ season lasts from New Years Day to New Year's Eve.


----------



## griz400 (Jul 7, 2017)

You may have to adjust and burn more splits .. or do a charcoal/split combo to compensate for the cold weather ??


----------



## lancep (Jul 7, 2017)

Seattle is a pretty mild climate. I think we have colder winters here in north Mississippi.


----------



## phatbac (Jul 8, 2017)

LanceP said:


> My BBQ season lasts from New Years Day to New Year's Eve.


That's a bit much for me! I'm only able to smoke in days that end with y!

Congrats on the new smoker! When i got mine it was like every Christmas morning i had as a kid rolled into one day. the day before when the delivery driver called and said it be here the next day i had to shut my office door at work and do a happy dance in front of my desk! 

Good looking Smoker!

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 8, 2017)

Congrats on the new Lang!

They are a great smoker!

Al


----------



## remsr (Jul 9, 2017)

Did I read that right? You have two Langs? The boss said I can't have one of those unless I get rid of what I have now, WSM 221/2" 40" MES  A Holland grill and a huge KitchenAid grill with a searing station. I can't do that because of my eyes..........I just can't see it.  But I would love add a Lang to the mix. 

Randy,


----------



## h2so4ca (Jul 11, 2017)

Well when I did get the second Lang I did have to give up the trusty old WSM. I just needed the room and with the smaller

Lang I just didn't need it anymore. I'm sure that I will miss the WSM, it produced some good food. But I found it a great home with a guy who is just starting out and so far he loves it.


----------



## b-one (Jul 11, 2017)

Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## lancep (Jul 12, 2017)

h2so4ca said:


> Well when I did get the second Lang I did have to give up the trusty old WSM. I just needed the room and with the smaller
> Lang I just didn't need it anymore. I'm sure that I will miss the WSM, it produced some good food. But I found it a great home with a guy who is just starting out and so far he loves it.



I did the same with my wsm. It now resides on my old neighbor's back porch. Of course when we go back to the old hood I still get to enjoy it's fruits.


----------

